# 2.slow bogging down no power



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe someone has an idea to help me out. I have 99.5 jetta 2.0. a month ago it started with little misses at idle, then it started stumbling intermittently, then be fine again. Codes I get say intermittent miss all cylinders but only if it really is about to stall. Now it has no power, when you nail the gas it bogs and chokes and sputters, I think its flooding plugs look wet. If you slowly give it throttle (no load) it gets up to high rpms and revs fine at higher rpms. I've done the MAF, front o2 ( I heard the back doesnt do much) plugs (when I pulled the old ones they were caked with white carbon but they were old), all vacuum lines, fuel injectors replaced. lastly I was thinking the cat is clogged from the MAF being bad, but it never rattled and never throws a code unless I really stomp on it and it chugs and sputters to the point of almost stalling. I really would like to avoid the cat, its the full pipe kind. Any thoughts? maybe throttle position?


----------



## Genuismensa (May 7, 2008)

bump for a guy in the same boat as me


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Genuismensa)*

If your cat disintegrates the main symptom will be no high RPM ability...mine went on my ol Golf and car would drive fine below about 3000 RPM...when you floored it it would just gasp sart misfiring etc and just not want to rev up...


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Thats what got me doubting that its the cat. It will rev up to higher RPMs if you go slowly and dont gun it.
Its gotta be some sensor, engine speed sensor maybe??


----------



## gtdubber (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (bretkimble)*

Is your timing right? All your injector wires connected securly?


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (gtdubber)*

The timing has been fine for the past 10k miles since I changed the belt. I didnt notice any signs of a jumped tooth. It idles good with just a little tiny miss, not enough to thow a code. 
I had an extra set of injectors, so I tried replacing them, no difference.
Would a bad cat always thow a code?


----------



## natemarquis (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (bretkimble)*

Mine did exactly that when the tensioner failed and the timing skipped a tooth or two. Also, the distributor came loose at a later time and started spinning in the housing, that also lowered the power and caused the engine to bog at full throttle. Both cases you could reach redline, but only if you fed it throttle very slowly. Probably not the smartest way to understand why the CEL is on...








Oh, or a bad coilpack? ECU? Wires?


_Modified by natemarquis at 12:26 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Coil pack and wires have how many miles on them?


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Alot. Wires have maybe 40k but coil pack is orig. I tried the spray with water to see any shorts but saw nothing. I am going to try a friends coil pack hopefully tonight, if not I'll dig into the timing, maybe the tensioner took a sh*#. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (bretkimble)*

Well replaced wires, coil pack, fuel injectors and regulator, MAF, o2 sensor, plugs, and checked the timing, cleaned intake and valve cover breather, checked all vacum lines, Still nothing. It boggs down as soon as I hit the throttle. It will rev all the way up if you pretend theres an egg between your foot and the pedal but any more and it bogs down and will stall. It doesnt throw any codes. Would a TPS throw a code if it was off? I am at a loss. Help.


----------



## Atomic 2.0 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: (bretkimble)*

For such a common problem that *everyone* seems to have, nobody seems to be able to figure it out very well...
I'm fighting with the same thing right now.
Going to get some OEM wires and plugs from GAP and see if it helps.
New Coilpack and CTS haven't done much to help.


----------



## JBraga (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (bretkimble)*

the cat should still be under warranty. theres an extended warranty for early model mk4 2.0's.


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (JBraga)*

Check your Air/Fuel ratio.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (Domin8v)*

Has anyone tried cleaning there MAF???


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (jaso028)*

Tried cleaning and replacing the MAF. I took off the exhaust at the 6 bolt connection to make sure it was not the cat clogged, its not. Still the same chugging giving it gas. It has to be air fuel mixture, but what else would control that? The MAF, o2 sensor, timing have all been replaced or checked. Is there another sensor or valve that would cause this? I smell gas if I stay hard on the gas and let it chug. And the plugs are wet when I check them after letting it chug. Can a cam gear slip or spin? I would swear its timing, but it lines up with the torque converter and cam gear...


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (bretkimble)*

Maybe the air intake is clogged, like a bird in the airbox or something?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (bretkimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bretkimble* »_I smell gas if I stay hard on the gas and let it chug. And the plugs are wet when I check them after letting it chug. Can a cam gear slip or spin? I would swear its timing, but it lines up with the torque converter and cam gear...

what motor do you have im your car??? 
Have you checked your coil pack?? maybe thats bad or goign bad?? 


_Modified by jaso028 at 8:52 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (jaso028)*

I took off the air cleaner box (thinking the same thing like mice or somthing) still bogging down. I replace the coil pack, wires and plugs. Maybe I got a bad MAF or screwed up the wiring of the o2 sensor (universal). I'll try another o2 sensor. It doesnt throw any codes though which drives me nuts. I wish it would just break so I would know what to fix....


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (bretkimble)*

Oh I have the AEG with a slugomatic.


----------



## MikeWire (Oct 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

What codes are you throwing?


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeWire)*

Thats the problem, it doesnt throw any codes. I can get it to finally throw intermittent misfire codes when I take it out and stomp on it and let chug down to the point of just about stalling. No other codes.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bretkimble)*

sure the coil you got is good??


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jaso028)*

Yeah, came from a running friends car.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bretkimble)*

maybe its your ECU? do you have a spare one lying around?? you can test it out??


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jaso028)*

Thats one thing I do not have a spare of. Maybe a friend does.


----------



## quicksilver2.0 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bretkimble)*

I have the same problem, changed everything you listed and even the ecu and no change, but mine check engine light has been on for 4 yrs already. I can't get rid of next I am changing the fuel pump.Let me know if you have any sucess.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (bretkimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bretkimble* »_Maybe someone has an idea to help me out. I have 99.5 jetta 2.0. a month ago it started with little misses at idle, then it started stumbling intermittently, then be fine again. Codes I get say intermittent miss all cylinders but only if it really is about to stall. Now it has no power, when you nail the gas it bogs and chokes and sputters, I think its flooding plugs look wet. If you slowly give it throttle (no load) it gets up to high rpms and revs fine at higher rpms. I've done the MAF, front o2 ( I heard the back doesnt do much) plugs (when I pulled the old ones they were caked with white carbon but they were old), all vacuum lines, fuel injectors replaced. lastly I was thinking the cat is clogged from the MAF being bad, but it never rattled and never throws a code unless I really stomp on it and it chugs and sputters to the point of almost stalling. I really would like to avoid the cat, its the full pipe kind. Any thoughts? maybe throttle position?










hahahaha......I saw this thread that sounded exactly like your problem......then I realized it was you.......damn jetta.


----------



## JesseMackCT (Jul 30, 2008)

I have the same problem with my 1999.5 Jetta. Occationally the CEL comes on. Get a cyl 1 misfire and a cam shaft something. Clear it and it is gone for about a month. I replaced the plugs, wires, and coil. CEL came on once since then but went off before I got to check it. Def have the same power issue. I like the description of drive like there is an egg between your foot and the petal. Hit that nail on the head. I have been getting lowsey mileage too. about 24 mpg. Would love a solution!
I heard that there is a cam sensor. Wondered if that would throw off the fuel system to run it rich.








And Some times it rides fine, no power loss at all?



_Modified by JesseMackCT at 9:21 AM 7-30-2008_


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (JesseMackCT)*

After changing the o2 sensor (again) with no change, I ordered another timing belt/ tensioner, maybe it stretched or something funky. I noticed when the car is first started, it completely bogs down when you gun it, to the point of stalling. Once warmed up I can actually take it out and get up to speed, slowly. It feels flat, no power , like when a bikes jets are adjusted rich.
Where are the grounds on these things? could it be a bad ground??


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (bretkimble)*

I heard that there is a cam sensor. Wondered if that would throw off the fuel system to run it rich. 
And Some times it rides fine, no power loss at all?

I would check all the connections and clean with electrical cleaner. Intermittent like that sounds like a bad connection.


----------



## JesseMackCT (Jul 30, 2008)

Just to be clear, which connections exactly would you check.


----------



## quicksilver2.0 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (JesseMackCT)*

I think we all need to solve this problem.I didn't know that so many other people had the same common issue


----------



## aaron5875 (Jan 1, 2008)

So, I had all of these symptoms over the last year or so and they're all gone now...check out what worked for me.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3961199


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (aaron5875)*

replaced the coolant temp sensor last night........not it.


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (bretkimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bretkimble* »_Maybe someone has an idea to help me out. I have 99.5 jetta 2.0. a month ago it started with little misses at idle, then it started stumbling intermittently, then be fine again. Codes I get say intermittent miss all cylinders but only if it really is about to stall. Now it has no power, when you nail the gas it bogs and chokes and sputters, I think its flooding plugs look wet. If you slowly give it throttle (no load) it gets up to high rpms and revs fine at higher rpms. I've done the MAF, front o2 ( I heard the back doesnt do much) plugs (when I pulled the old ones they were caked with white carbon but they were old), all vacuum lines, fuel injectors replaced. lastly I was thinking the cat is clogged from the MAF being bad, but it never rattled and never throws a code unless I really stomp on it and it chugs and sputters to the point of almost stalling. I really would like to avoid the cat, its the full pipe kind. Any thoughts? maybe throttle position?









Dude i have a 2000 AEG and i been havin dis problem since june and just recently i got it fixed. idk what it was but i did a somewhat major overhaul. 
heres what i did
-changed oil
-timing belt
-thermostat
-water pumpw/metal impellar
-techtonics cat
-oxygen sensor
-serpentine belt
-changed oil
and then It ran fine for about a month i got the same code as you intermittent mist 
so i changed more stuff
-air filter
-Seafoam(1/2 in intake and 1/4 in oil 1/4 in gas)
-drove 300 miles
-New wires, plugs, 
-changed oil 
-bfi stage 1 motor mounts
-fuel filter
-attatched a 3"alluminum flex hose from my stock intake box and ran it the drivers side front grill on the bottom.
Now it runs like a beauty all i need is to get new tie rods replace my bearings, and tranny oil and the car will be good as new oh and i just hit 90,155


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (zzman916)*

Well its not the timing belt or tensioner either. But I did have the old plastic impeller water pump. glad I changed it. 
I revved it up to about 3k (slowly) and kept it there for a few minutes and really smelled sulpher. I got out and looked under the car and could see the cat was glowing a little red. I assume thats a clogged cat or would they always glow a little in the dark? I never heard any rattling and I dont get any codes from the cat like too lean bank one or any of those. I had disconnected the 6 bolt connection of the exhaust and ran it and it did the same thing so I assumed it was not the cat. I am out of ideas.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: 2.slow bogging down no power (bretkimble)*

you should start with that cat.. if its glowing its no good.. getting clogged... ... if your only revving to 3k for a few and its glowing just think of what it would look like say after a 35minute ride in the car...


----------



## Rotary_celica (Aug 11, 2008)

Have you changed the cat? Problem fixed?


----------



## Keeperunnin (Aug 22, 2008)

Well for anyone looking for a direct answer to what these symptoms might describe. I have one here. My 2.0 ran fine for the following, Idle, slow steady acceleration, high rpm no trouble. Engine would sputter or die if anything more than 30% throttle was applied while accelerating and shifting at lower rpms. Also would have difficulty starting. Random misfire codes recorded. Changed the following, mass air sensor, fuel filter, spark plugs, air filter, no change. Then I read the forums describing troublesome coil packs. Changed the coil pack, now it runs like a champ.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

If you are sending unburned fuel, as when misfiring or running rich, down the exhaust, the cat is going to glow red. Eventually, it will kill the cat. This is why early in the process, unbolting the cat doesn't make a difference. The cause is not the cat itself. If the reason for the excess fuel in the exhaust is not addressed, it'll still run awfully after slapping a new cat on...


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Well its not the CAT. I had already replaced the MAF but decided to try a friends for giggles. It worked great. I went out bought a new MAF put it in and it ran great for a week. Now it slowly came back to where it was bogging sputtering on acceleration. Gives intermittent misfire codes. But I did get one code saying heating element o2 sensor B1. Maybe I screwed up the wiring to the new front o2 sensor.


----------



## bretkimble (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (bretkimble)*

Final answer: It was a faulty MAF. Purchased a second one and it worked. In addition an ignition wire was bad and the coil wouldnt work once it got hot. Replaced those 2 things and it works fine now. thanks for all your help.


----------



## ineedmny (Feb 20, 2011)

*i have the same thing wrong n i too feel like its my cats*

I have a 95 audi S6 and i am having the same exact problem started off just a rough idle then here n there would act funny iry light throttle down a hill check engine would come on. Now 1/4 throttle n it builds rpm fine anything above that well u know im goin to warm up my car and see if the cats r glowing should do the same. Also this threads pretty old did u ever figure it out and what was it? Can u email me back please to let me know please asap


----------



## Vinny_vr6 (Nov 28, 2015)

You replaced the coil pack or the ignition wire. Been having same problem for a few months and it's driving me insane lol


----------

